# Peeing on the beach no longer a problem



## DharmaCat (Aug 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

In the sea or behind the dune?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Sober or blitzed?

If it was while sober, I'm impressed. The next step would be dropping a deuce in the middle of rush hour?


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

haha I guess it's natural for a cat to use a sandbox.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

SteinerOfThule said:


> haha I guess it's natural for a cat to use a sandbox.


Nice!


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

What's the problem I doit all the time ( but they are deserted beaches)
View attachment 27634

This is the beach I peed in today it's not very nice because of the storm which dumped a heap of the wrong sort of weed


----------

